# window position in a citroen relay LWB hi roof



## vantoguk (Jan 22, 2010)

Wondered if anyone could advise on the best position for windows. We are just planning our conversion.

We have removed all the panelling and there are some horizontal supports right where we might put a window, is it ok to remover these and what should you do to make sure everything is safe

Anyone got any windows they want to sell or know where we could get some?

many thnaks


----------



## bigboack (Jan 22, 2010)

vantoguk said:


> Wondered if anyone could advise on the best position for windows. We are just planning our conversion.
> 
> We have removed all the panelling and there are some horizontal supports right where we might put a window, is it ok to remover these and what should you do to make sure everything is safe
> 
> ...



I personally would not remove struts this is what gives it the strength. You could try O Leary motorhomes in hull they have a website just google them.


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 22, 2010)

Why not try Leisure Vehicle Window Suppliers I did consider these for rear windows on a Master I was converting, in the end didn't put any in. You could also give them a call for advice, from what I remember they were very helpful.
Some of the struts are probably only to strengthen the panel & don't affect the structural integrity of the van but you need to check


----------



## style (Jan 23, 2010)

*windows*

hi about your windows  remember  if  you are puting a window behind the side loading door  make sure the door clears the window before you cut your panel


----------



## Firefox (Jan 23, 2010)

Usually the mid height horizontal stiffener is important. On my van the there is a small vertical stiffener above this midspan which is just a panel stiffener. You can remove this when you put a window in. It's usually clear where the windows are meant to go by looking on the outside of the van and seeing where the indentations are.


----------



## Firefox (Jan 23, 2010)

In the attached picture 1's are the one you can cut away easily if you put a window in. I wouldn't touch 2, 3 or 4. You might be able to remove 2 if you put in rails of equivalent strength above and below your window. Very much at your own risk though.


----------



## Telstar (Jan 23, 2010)

Can I suggest the obvious and say have a look at van conversions that have been done already by swift, autocruise etc.  However if your van has already got the 'outlines' for windows then I would assume OK to place there.

You could ask/seek advice with the self builders motorhome club, they have a good website.

Finally, if you are worried about strength, you could always get your local garage to add some higher/lower than the ones you remove.

Jon


----------



## vantoguk (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi

My van is slightly different to the van in firefox's pic. I would like to remove the horizontal bar I have circled......


----------



## NWPT (Jan 24, 2010)

I removed both of those on my boxer, I did fit a bonded window which gave it the strength back, if you are fitting seitz or the like I would fit timber strenthening battens.


----------



## Firefox (Jan 25, 2010)

Yep, that one is OK, It's where the window normally goes. They confusingly put in a horiz panel stiffener, not a vertical one!


----------



## vantoguk (Jan 25, 2010)

Cheers, bought some windows today so getting ready to snip


----------

